# Amt's Big Rig Trucks Attn Mark McGovern



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just hoping Mark might see this and pass the word along.

Just to let you know, a lot of guys out here in High River, Alberta are truckers and a few have been asking me about the AMT Big Rigs. 

They want to know if AMT will be releasing any Peterbuilts. So just pass that on to the head of design, or whomever. 

Thanx.

Trevor

PS, my inbox is probably full, so try me at [email protected]


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

AMT released a number of big rig kits back in the ’70s. Don't know if any of them have been repopped since then.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

MCR,

They've got me building figures, E. James Small builds the vehicles. Round 2 maintains a blog on which you can post questions, comments, etc. Here's the address: http://www.collectormodel.com/. You'll need to register to be able to post your questions but you've probably done that anyway, right?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Not too sure Mark, but I know a guy who would give his left arm for the rig Scotpens posted!


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Revell lists a 353 and a 359 on their web site.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AMT hasn't had there Petes out in a while. Seems like Revell has had the license a long time. Both Revell USA and Revell Germany have Pete kits. The USA line are okay... for $25 they are cheap but very simple. I think they are based on older Monogram snap together kits with some more detail added.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, the Revell Pete is the long nose. These guys want the snub nose. Also, see if AMT has the car trailer - Car meaning the transport for 1957 Chevies, for example.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have a couple of the AMT slab sided trailers. THey were reissued not too long ago.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

A few of my favorites. As much for the nostalgia and artwork as the kits themselves. They are good kits but not at the pinnacle of current development (of course).




























I have wished for reissues of these but it probably is a licensing issue at least for the first two. 

Here is a cool reference for new and old truck kits

http://public.fotki.com/modeltrucks25thscale/truckkit_instructions/amt/


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for the link! The LaFrance fire truck and Buldozer are awesome!


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Love the Big Rigs. My second Love after Monster kits. I have many of the AMT Big Rigs. Yes, I have the Pete 359 (a save from my childhood) waiting for the day I can restore her to its deserving status. Many can be found on the web (sometimes a little ^$) and some have been re-issued like the LaFrance fire truck kits. Waiting on the Road Boss reissue to come out. (will buy 2 or 3 of em) I have a big soft spot for this kit and currently if I remember correctly already have three of them. http://www.megahobby.com/preordernotyetreleased125whiteroadbosstruckcabltdproduction.aspx


----------

